# how soon after taking diflucan can you have sex?



## jewels23

hi 

my dr. prescribed me the one dose of diflucan last tuesday at my appt. ( october 27th) 

she said i had a yeast infection.

she prescrobed the 150 mg one. 

i took the diflucan pill at 6 pm the same day. ( got home from dr.'s and running around at that time)

she also said that i can get some monistat to help with the itching and just use the cream. 

anyways how soon after taking diflucan can hubby and i have sex?

we haven't had sex in 2 and a half weeks. and no we are not going through a dry spell i have been wanting sex all the time so this is very hard for me for us not to have sex this long. 

thanks


----------



## lauralora

sorry i cant answer your question but was wondering if you could answer mine :) the hospital offerd me thrush cream which i apply daily myself, do u think this is safe, i darnt use it x


----------



## lnic1970

hi ladies - i can answer both your questions for you being a sufferer of thrush for MANY years :growlmad:

Anytime i took diflucan we would try to wait at least 7 days for the infection to have cleared up - it seems like ages but tbh its better than passing it back & forth between you (OH sometimes wouldnt have any symptoms) as this happened loads to me.. Sometimes he has to use the canestan aswell - poor bugger lol

As for the canestan cream - yeah its perfectly safe to use during pregnancy, i used it loads during my last 2 pregnancies!!

Hope you both feeling better soon coz i know what its like to be bothered with this :hugs: x


----------



## Shady_R

I had to use canesten duo, the pessary and the cream on my last pregnancy, but my thrush was down to the hormones, what a nightmare, they are both safe to use during pregnancy, mine took about a week to clear up, so probably best to wait about a week, like said already, you dont want to keep passing it back and forth......


----------

